# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Почему не нужно чистить реестр

## Макcим

> Давным-давно, в незапамятные времена (еще до изобретения операционной системы Microsoft Windows 95), компьютеры Windows и программы, разработанные для них, включали в свой состав файлы конфигурации .ini, в которых хранились данные, определявшие принцип работы программы, среду ее функционирования и множество других параметров.
> 
> Позже появился Реестр Windows, ключи которого аналогичны заключенным в скобки заголовкам файлов .ini, а значения – записям под этими заголовками. Существенное различие заключается в том, что у ключей реестра есть подключи, в которых содержатся строковые или двоичные данные, в то время как файлы .ini такой тип записи данных не поддерживают. Нужно ли периодически чистить реестр? Давайте посмотрим.


Читать далее

Категорически не согласен с автором статьи! К примеру, мусор в автозагрузке может привести к реальным тормозам при загрузке системы.

P.S.: Внизу статьи рекламируются чистильщики реестра =)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SuperBrat

Maxim, в статье ничего необычного нет. Все администраторы знают, что реестр это БД, и пара лишних записей погоды не делают. Советы по чистке реестра давались для Windows 2000, где размер реестра играл большую роль. По скудоумию разработчиков Windows могла упасть из-за слишком большого размера. В WinXP это пофиксили, теперь можно "забить" на чистку, кроме тех случаев про которые пишет автор.

----------


## XP user

> Категорически не согласен с автором статьи!


А я категорически согласен. ))) Кто точно не знает, как работает реестр Windows должен оставить его в покое.

Paul

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Читать далее
> 
> Категорически не согласен с автором статьи! К примеру, мусор в автозагрузке может привести к реальным тормозам при загрузке системы.
> 
> P.S.: Внизу статьи рекламируются чистильщики реестра =)


Я идею и бесполезности чистки реестра уже озвучивал неоднократно в рамках данной конференции ... Существует банальная статистика, показывающая, что в реестре десятки тысяч ключей и параметров (а если понаставлено много ПО разного, то и сотни тысяч). И если я удалю 20-30 штук - то это будет сотая доля процента от общего объема реестра. И соответственно влияния на скорость загрузки на современном ПК не окажет (быстродействие диска и ЦП таково, что время на отработку ключа автозапуска будет мизирное).
Выводы:
1. Автоматический чистильщик и оптимизатор реестра достаточно опасен. Глюки от удаления или изменения хотя-бы одного системного ключа (или ключа, принадлежащего некоей программе) перевесит любую пользу от чистки
2. Ручная/полуавтоматическая чистка оправдана только в случае, если человек точно знает, что он делает. Пример полуавтоматической чистки реализован в AVZ - т.е. он удаляет указанные файлы и проверяет, есль ли в явном виде ссылки на них в ключах группы "автозапуск". 
3. Слабо знакомый с реестром пользователь, забравшийся в этот самый реестр страшнее обезьяны с гранатой
Еще пару слов про разные ускорители системы (расновидность чистилок реестра, которая еще и параметры системы "оптимизирует"). Они тоже зачастую с рестром творят такое, что встают волосы дыбом. Например, ставят время ожидания завершения процесса в 2-3 секунды... в результате какой-нибудь Outlook или TheBat в момент сжатия баз при завершении моментально признается зависшим и прибивается в самый интересный момент - в момент активного изменения  почтовой базой. И удивленный юзер потом гадает - почему TheBat такой глюкавый - базы у него портятся... не подозревая, что Bat не виноват и причина в "ускорителе" системы. Аналогично с временем на завершение сервиса (базы данных не успевают корректно закрыться, что приводит к глюкам)...

----------


## Shadow[13]

*Зайцев Олег*
Хм... у меня как-то раз с демон тулзом были проблемы, после удаления по причине какого-то глюка остались драйвера виртуальных устройсв, после новой установки их туда ещё добавилось, в общем в результате это всё сидело и в тихую само с собой подглючивало, пока я не попытался ещё раз снести демон тулз, в результате его удаление зависло на середине и инсталлер(msi) завил, ну и был убит, в следующий раз когда я запустил какой-то инсталлер, оно выдало что мол действие какой-то не завершено и попыталось его продолжить, после чего естественно сразу снова повисло, непомню как, но я нашел способ ставить/удалять проги но с каким-то большим гимором, потом, в очередной раз когда мне это надоело я попытался в ручную вычистить из реестра все записи с именами похожими на названия драйверов... после чисти врде как всё стало ОК, только потом почему-то в настройках сетевых подключений перестало отображаться содержимое поля в котором обычно пишутся всякие установленные протоколы/клиенты/службы(tcp/ip, network monitor driver, client for microsoft networks), тоесть они отображались только в подключениях созданных до удаления всех записей реестра содержащих названия драйверов виртуальных устройсв от Alcohol 120% и Daemon Tools, так же при попытке добавить протокол/клиент/службу тоже высвечивалось окошко с пустым полем, так же и не удалялось ничего и не отключалось, и не настраивалось заодно :)... Хорошо хоть у меня в настройках DHCP был врублен, а то так пришлось бы делать полную переустановку ОС когда я к другой локалке подключался :)...


Вообще помоему реестр чистить надо, только аккуратно, так как он со времянем может разрастись до просто размеров привышающих первоначальный в разы(например есть такая прога EasyUO, так вот некоторые скрипты для неё сохраняют все свои данные в реестре, а объём их получается уже в килобайтах и десятках килобайт частенько), только это достаточно сложно, я знаю некоторые люди советуют использовать ПО вроде Ashampoo Uninstaller, для более-менее полного удаления всего что прога записывала в реестр ну и всякой разной мелочи в разных местах системы... Да и всётаки я думаю что мусор в реестре постепенно накапливается со времянем... пара строк тут, пара строк там, глядиш так их уже несколько сотен, а то и тысяч, если ос не переустанавливать в течении хотябы 2х лет и никогда не чистить реестр, то, если вы переодически устанавливаете разное ПО(ну к примеру триал какой-нибудь проги, чтобы с ней ознакомиться) мусора в реестре скопится достаточно много.

Что вы скажите по этому поводу? И вообще стоит ли использовать по вроде Ashampoo Uninstaller и не опасно ли это по вашему мнению?
Если чистить реестр в ручную то какие места торогать вообще не стоит, а какие стоит посмотреть в первую очередь?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> *Зайцев Олег*
> Что вы скажите по этому поводу? И вообще стоит ли использовать по вроде Ashampoo Uninstaller и не опасно ли это по вашему мнению?
> Если чистить реестр в ручную то какие места торогать вообще не стоит, а какие стоит посмотреть в первую очередь?


К Ashampoo Uninstaller  у меня резко негативное отношение, у нас в сети есть его любители  и работа ачампы приводила к конфликтам с другим ПО... В идеале для тестов разного ПО нужен или отдельный ПК, или виртуалка (последнее доступно всем и не опасно ... можно поставить программу, потестировать ее и откатить). Все остальное не дает 100% гарантии отката

----------


## Rene-gad

> мусор в автозагрузке может привести к реальным тормозам при загрузке системы.


 для очистки автозагрузки есть множество способов, не связанных непосредственно с чисткой *всего* реестра. 
1. Отключение автозагрузки через установки самих программ: ИМО -самый оптимальный и безопасный способ
2. Деактивация автозагрузочных записей без их удаления (напр. Code Stuff  ).
3. Удаление записей автозагрузки через АВЗ или Хайджек - как крайняя мера при очень примитивном и надоедливом софте.
Я согласен с Олегом, что при чистке реестра программами типа JV16 и др. можно шандарахнуть важные записи, которые эти программы  по каким-либо причинам считают ненужными. Могу подтвердить из личного опыта: после такой зачистки пришлось переустанавливать Mechanical Desktop.

----------


## PavelA

Мне понравился Revo Uninstaller. Он запускает деинсталлятор убираемого софта, а затем подчищает следы в реестре. Тема про него где-то в "Софт" была.
На Вин98 была и есть Cleansweep. Компьютер живет без переустановки системы уже 14 лет.

В реестре часто хочется убрать запись о директории, куда устанавливал программу.
Второй раз хочешь поставить в другое место, а не можешь.

----------


## dark

Reg Cleaner Руль

----------


## anton_dr

Кстати, а новые его версии выходили? а то у меня двух-трех летней давности, если не старше.

----------


## dark

> Кстати, а новые его версии выходили? а то у меня двух-трех летней давности, если не старше.


 Если вопрос адресован мне, то у меня стоит 4.3 и не вижу смысла ее менять.
P.S. На официальном сайте производителя программы ее уже нет(Думаю или переименовали или прикрыли).

----------


## anton_dr

Понятно, спасибо.

----------


## RiC

Обсуждение виртуальных машин вынесено в отдельную тему - http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=15037

----------


## temnye

"...то и тысяч, если ос не переустанавливать в течении хотябы 2х лет и никогда не чистить реестр, то, если вы переодически устанавливаете разное ПО(ну к примеру триал какой-нибудь проги, чтобы с ней ознакомиться) мусора в реестре скопится достаточно много.

Может я чего и не понимаю, но что это за трайал версия, которая лезет в реестр. Для какого ознакомления... У меня , лично, очень небольшой опыт знакомства с чистильщиками, но, ИМХО, это полная дурь: на хом-эдишн ХР ставил пакет Нокиа ПИСИ-сьют, так драйвер кабеля застрял где-то недоустановленный и опция установка/удаления программ ничего сделать не могла, отчитываясь за отсутствие самой программы, ну и пробовал сиклинер,прочие штучки- толку ноль. На, уже многократно, переустановленную ОСь ставить этот пакет просто не хочу, вообще подозревая, что это конфликт ОСей: симбиан и винды, но вот собственно вопрос: Если АВЗ справляется с чисткой и удалением недоделанных пакетов, как его поиспользовать, чтобы побезопасней? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Макcим

> Если АВЗ справляется с чисткой и удалением недоделанных пакетов, как его поиспользовать, чтобы побезопасней? Заранее спасибо.


AVZ - это не чистильщик реестра. С помощью AVZ можно удалить "застрявшие" драйвера только в том случае, если Вы уверены в том что делаете.

----------


## pooh4

> Мне понравился Revo Uninstaller. Он запускает деинсталлятор убираемого софта, а затем подчищает следы в реестре. Тема про него где-то в "Софт" была.
> На Вин98 была и есть Cleansweep. Компьютер живет без переустановки системы уже 14 лет.
> 
> В реестре часто хочется убрать запись о директории, куда устанавливал программу.
> Второй раз хочешь поставить в другое место, а не можешь.



ищу Cleansweep довольно долго, подскажите где найти. Либо каойнибуть аналог

----------


## Макcим

Тоже под Win98?  :Smiley:

----------


## pooh4

> Тоже под Win98?


мм, Под xP былобы полезней.

----------


## Макcим

Разве из сказанного выше не понятно, что для XP такой софт не нужен?

----------


## pooh4

> Разве из сказанного выше не понятно, что для XP такой софт не нужен?


Из выше сказаного я зделал вывод что мусора в реестре может быть много или мало и это не играет роли.

а вот sweepclean позволяет избегать конфликтов (например стер антивир а записи в реестре поостовались решил его заново поставить, а он говори что его удалить сначало надо ) , и гонять триалки, если речь идет о том что я думаю.

----------


## taloran

> Почему не нужно чистить реестр


Я тоже не согласен с такой постановкой вопроса.Если бы всё было именно так как говорит автор, то  программы для работы с реестром и оптимизации ОС мало кого бы интересовали и были нужны. 
Если уж так и дальше развить мысль, то можно  и без дефрагментации обойтись  например или не ставить защитное ПО, настроив ОС  и безопасно серфя по инету...
Если кто-то мало  что-то ставит и сносит, и к тому же не разбирается, то ему, конечно, нафиг не надо  творить с реестром что-либо, и так винда может загнуться тем более )) ...
А вот остальным и мне в частности проги для работы с реестром  и оптимизации не помешают, если есть понимание чего делать нельзя и что можно/нужно сделать.
Посколько  универсального идеального алгоритма поиска не существует, каждый выбирает себе по вкусу ту или иную прогу для  работы с реестром. У меня их целый сборник, при этом  работая с некоторыми, я удаляю уже не глядя на сами ключи,т.к. во-первых я уже убедился в бережности к реестру  данных прог,а во-вторых  откат тоже создаётся ( хотя я им почти не пользовался). С другими    приходится уже поаккуратнее, надо посмотреть что нашлось  из хлама )...
Вообщем  чистить реестр надо,а также дефрагментировать его ( такое реализовано не во всeх прогах для  работы с реестром, а только в некоторых  - например в RegOrganizer и TuneUp ). Просто делать это надо аккуратно ивсё  =)) ...

*pooh4*
Про  Registry Trash Keys Finder не слыхал? Похоже это именно то, что тебе надо )) ...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pooh4

Мнебы програмку котороя моглабы мониторить, setup'ы install'ы и после деинстала подчищать остатки глядя на свои логи,

----------


## Surfer

*taloran* +1

*pooh4* RegMon от sysinternals, только там всё руками надо делать =))

----------


## Гость форума

> *taloran* +1
> 
> *pooh4* RegMon от sysinternals, только там всё руками надо делать =))



Руками пока не получеться....

----------


## pooh4

мой пост выше забыл залогиниться

----------


## Макcим

Можно по поиску реестра прибить ключи после удаленного софта, если конечно знаешь что удалять...

----------


## PavelA

@pooh4 См №8 верх. Для такой подчистки реестра и диска очень неплохо.

----------


## pooh4

я им пользуюсь, безусловно порой он находит большое кол-во ключей и удаляет их, но вот толку от этого мало, а по поводу того что сказал Maxim, и что можно поробывать "по поиску реестра прибить ключи после удаленного софта, если конечно знаешь что удалять..." то это тоже как правило не помогает против триалок, или тех-же конфликтов, например потому что ключи риестра какойто версии касперского называються отнють не Kasperskiy или что подобное , а что то вроде ng3kjng341-0sm, у других програм мне кажеться похожий принцип они  конечно делают ключи с названием организаци и имени продукта , а вот самое вкусное прячут , и такие программы как regcleaner как правило не помогают.

потому и задавал вотпрос про sweepclean(cleansweep). 

впринципе да regmon могбы мне помочь, но он слишком сложный для меня и не автомотизированый.

----------


## Sniper

> ... впринципе да regmon могбы мне помочь, но он слишком сложный для меня и не автомотизированый.


Попробуйте Your Uninstaller, ИМХО легкий и автоматизированный.

----------


## pooh4

> Попробуйте Your Uninstaller, ИМХО легкий и автоматизированный.


попробуем

----------


## Wiever555

насчет деинсталлятора могу порекормендовать YourUnistaller2006pro пользуюсь почти полгода и проблем не наблюдалось вообще.Деинсталирует все и без особых вопросов.

----------

